
Want a New Emoji? Good Luck - pc2g4d
https://thenib.com/who-makes-emoji
======
forgotmypw
Summary for us no-js people?

~~~
pc2g4d
It's a cartoon that goes into the complexities of the Unicode Consortium and
the process of getting new emoji approved.

Unfortunate that such static content depends on JS :-(

